# Stuck back button



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Today my back button got stuck in the pressed position. It still functions if I press hard but no longer springs back or has any feel to it. Any ideas or am I screwed?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Apart from tearing up your phone, no. If you are feeling adventurous you could poke around here:

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/search/Motorola+Droid+X

Might find some useful info


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

You could try button remapper in the market. It's just a band aid, not a fix.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## zEnethSTORM (Mar 17, 2012)

SOLUTION: You have to be rooted. Download this app > https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chukkapalli.zMooth.free&hl=en
That app is free, their is also a Pro version. Hope this helps.


----------

